

Can Facebook data be used to develop profitable trading strategies? - gauravsc
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/eben-esterhuizen/can-facebook-data-be-used_b_1735200.html

======
mtgx
Maybe it would help Facebook's stock.

~~~
gauravsc
Absolutely, things like these are the only hope for facebook's drowning
fortune.

